# About.com- Dealing with IBS in School



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Although I am, on paper, officially a "grown-up", I join my kids in groaning about the fact that "Back to School" is coming. For those of you who are returning to school, I am sure that you are experiencing some understandable anticipatory anxiety as to how your IBS is going to handle the demands of being a student. You may have seen my ideas for handling IBS at school, now I offer you a place to share your own experiences and tips for coping with IBS at school:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

